# Lab Results two years after TT and RAI



## katbid23 (Oct 20, 2010)

So after a stressful wait I finally got my labs:

TGB < .20 (ref 2.00-55.00)
ATG <20 (ref <39
FT4 1.8 (ref 0.8-1.8)
TSH 0.006 (ref 0.400-4.000)

With these results it makes kind a not want to do the WBS and Ultra sound. I think these labs show that I don't have a recurrence.

I was starting to freak out yesterday because my doctor sent me an email and said "start your Low Iodine diet today your ultra sound is on the 11th and your WBS will be on the 14th". So after I finished eating my bag of salty buttery popcorn, I started my diet. But I was thinking the worse and why are they rushing this now. But now that I see my labs I'm not worried.

I hope all of you are doing well.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Best wishes for a successful LID, and an even more successful scan!


----------

